# 309/100 Status is showing- "Further Assessment"



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone applying for a 309/100 partner visa status is showing "Further Assessment"?

My husband and I lodged his application 11 Jan 2018. When we first lodged it the status stated as- Submitted, Information required, Application Assessment being Processed to now it's updated to "Further Assessment".

Would really like some feedback if anyone has encountered the same statuses as we have and if anyone knows what this means. We haven't received any emails or any messages in our online account.

Your feedback is much appreciated.

Thanking you in advance.

Waiting anxiously


----------



## cbr2011

Tj-Sonya-Sefo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone applying for a 309/100 partner visa status is showing "Further Assessment"?
> 
> My husband and I lodged his application 11 Jan 2018. When we first lodged it the status stated as- Submitted, Information required, Application Assessment being Processed to now it's updated to "Further Assessment".
> 
> Would really like some feedback if anyone has encountered the same statuses as we have and if anyone knows what this means. We haven't received any emails or any messages in our online account.
> 
> Your feedback is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Waiting anxiously


I was literally just coming on to ask this very question. Until their update it said Assessment in Progress - curious to see who else asks tonight lol


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo

Hi Cbr2011,

Have you experienced the same statuses as us?

When did you lodge your application?


----------



## cbr2011

Tj-Sonya-Sefo said:


> Hi Cbr2011,
> 
> Have you experienced the same statuses as us?
> 
> When did you lodge your application?


Lodgement August 2 2017
We just had communication this week for medical and a certifcafe this week and status changed from assessment in progress to further assessment.


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo

Good luck. I hope all goes well. I guess I am kind of lucky then, because I lodged mine in 11 Jan. 

All the best.


----------



## cbr2011

Tj-Sonya-Sefo said:


> Good luck. I hope all goes well. I guess I am kind of lucky then, because I lodged mine in 11 Jan.
> 
> All the best.


 you also... they are working on the system I suppose. Will happen in due course


----------



## keithK

Tj-Sonya-Sefo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone applying for a 309/100 partner visa status is showing "Further Assessment"?
> 
> My husband and I lodged his application 11 Jan 2018. When we first lodged it the status stated as- Submitted, Information required, Application Assessment being Processed to now it's updated to "Further Assessment".
> 
> Would really like some feedback if anyone has encountered the same statuses as we have and if anyone knows what this means. We haven't received any emails or any messages in our online account.
> 
> Your feedback is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanking you in advance.
> 
> Waiting anxiously


Hi

our application also referred as "Further assessment" and we submitted on Oct 27th 2017. When I checked the status values -

_*Further Assessment - The application is currently being assessed. *_

Waiting for good things


Keith


----------



## jp1988

Hi

I applied for my wife from Thailand in May 2017. In June 2017 we got asked for an updated police check and 1 other document for the sponsor (me). I submitted it not long after and they emailed to say they had accepted the documents but i havent heard anything again since. All this time it was 'Assessment in Progress' but i just checked this evening and now it says 'Further Assessment'. Not too sure what it means but we have a Bridging Visa B application pending as we go overseas in a few weeks so hopefully they approve either one before then 

Jarrod


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo

Good luck JP1988, hope all goes well.


----------



## Hellbaby

My status has also changed from 'Assessment in Progress' to 'Further Assessment'. I think they do it just to taunt us


----------



## Mia_Mia

Following a recent update on the IMMI site this "Further Assessment" seems to appear on either what was "assessment in progress" or other statuses - I believe its either an automatic update made by the system technicians vrs a CO or DIBP staff making the update. Don't panic or be to hopeful seems its not moved us an inch closer to wrapping the progress unless ... it gets published and we know its now part of their action call outs.


----------



## Lena83

I do believe they have diveded assessment in progress into 2 groups. Initial assessment and further assessment, making it easier to see in which part of the assessment you are. In my account they have also updated with dates when my application was last updated (guessing this is where I went from initial assessment to further assessment) because the date on there doesn't follow when I have added evidence into my case, not even close. At least this is my interpretation of it....


----------



## Jacqui

We lodged our 457 application 29th June 2017. It has been 'Assessment in Progress' until yesterday, 3 March 2018. It's now 'Further Assessment'. Anyone able to shed some light as to what this means?


----------



## HRose313

I uploaded my 801 in Oct 2017. Until then it said "uploaded Oct 19 17" and then "last updated Oct 19 17". Status was "assessment in progress"

Not it says "Further Assessment" and the last updated date has been changed to Nov 17 17. hmm...


----------



## gleezie17

HRose313 said:


> I uploaded my 801 in Oct 2017. Until then it said "uploaded Oct 19 17" and then "last updated Oct 19 17". Status was "assessment in progress"
> 
> Not it says "Further Assessment" and the last updated date has been changed to Nov 17 17. hmm...


Mine is exactly the same! My birthday is Nov. 17 so I thought maybe that was why 

I applied for 801 april 2017


----------



## HRose313

gleezie17 said:


> Mine is exactly the same! My birthday is Nov. 17 so I thought maybe that was why
> 
> I applied for 801 april 2017


Could be ha ha! I did do a mass upload of additional info on that date (it was when the supposed "changes" everyone was talking about were supposed to come into effect). However, I did upload another document during early January.

My application said "Assessment in Progress" since I uploaded, so it can't be a status update either. So, your birth date is a best guess as any!

Are you part of the "Further Assessment" group too, gleezie?


----------



## MUM101

*Further Assessment*

I have 2 questions:

Q1 : Their timeline for the processing is also fluctuating before they were showing "5-8 months" then it changed to "6-10 months" and recently changed to "9-12 months" what is the basis of these transitions or it is just generated by system based upon their application inflow and case processing ?

Q2: This is same as everyone else on this blog that my status changed from " Assessment in progress" to "Further Assessment" and i have recieved no email from any case officer, is it a new terminology of process or what?

Waiting to see your feedback

Many thanks


----------



## komalthapa

I have been advised to submit additional medical details and my application says *Initial assessment* No idea what that means!!!!


----------



## vivideducationsydney

Seems like they have recently changed the application status. This is what I found, hope it helps.

An application may have one of the following status values.

*Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
*Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
*Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
*Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
* Approved* For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
*Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.

You can find this information at Application home in immiaccount.


----------



## Hellbaby

vivideducationsydney said:


> Seems like they have recently changed the application status. This is what I found, hope it helps.
> 
> An application may have one of the following status values.
> 
> *Submitted* Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
> *Received* Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
> *Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
> *Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
> * Approved* For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
> *Finalised* Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.
> 
> You can find this information at Application home in immiaccount.


Thank you!


----------



## arun6445

I have applied for Visa 189 last year in March 2017 (yes, it's been almost a year now) and this morning i noticed the change in status of my application from "Assessment in progress" to "Further Assessment"
Recently, about 20-25 days back, I was asked to provide more information.

Not sure how much more time I will need to wait for the application to be finalised.


----------



## arun6445

MUM101 said:


> I have 2 questions:
> 
> Q1 : Their timeline for the processing is also fluctuating before they were showing "5-8 months" then it changed to "6-10 months" and recently changed to "9-12 months" what is the basis of these transitions or it is just generated by system based upon their application inflow and case processing ?
> 
> Q2: This is same as everyone else on this blog that my status changed from " Assessment in progress" to "Further Assessment" and i have recieved no email from any case officer, is it a new terminology of process or what?
> 
> Waiting to see your feedback
> 
> Many thanks


1. The application processing time keeps varying every month and I don't think DIBP disclose the basis on which the processing time varies. This is to prevent the integrity of their application process. But this sounds like a pain as the fluctuation is not small but major. Surely, DIBP has to improve a lot to avoid these major fluctuations.

2. Looks like everyone's status has been updated from "Assessment in progress" to "Further Assessment". DIBP may just have changed the name of the status just to make the applicants realise that their application is still alive. 

Thanks
Arun


----------



## arun6445

komalthapa said:


> I have been advised to submit additional medical details and my application says *Initial assessment* No idea what that means!!!!


Medical Certificate is the part of the assessment and they ask this at a very early stage of the application. In my case, they asked the medical certificate the next day I lodged the application. 
Its been around 1 year since I lodge my Visa 189 and still waiting for application to be finalised.

Regards
Arun


----------



## dboi72

How can you check your visa status?


----------



## hollymae

From what I can tell, the 'Further assessment' status is the new name for the 'assessment in progress' one... So basically replaces the old status box in the flow chart in the pdf on the Home Affairs help-text page (I can't post a link because I'm new...)

Sorry if that's already been posted!


----------



## hollymae

dboi72 said:


> How can you check your visa status?


You can either look on your Immi account, or check on the Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO) website.

*edit* my atrocious spelling...


----------



## dboi72

My immi account doesnt say anything. Does my immi account have to be associated with the visa.


----------



## komalthapa

I was asked roughly after 4 months. After doing my medicals I was advised to undergo few more tests. The additional tests will take around 90 days for me due to the protocol. However, the medical certificates have to be submitted within 28 days of the request... It is a kind of a dilemma for me as I haven't received any details of the case officer yet to whom I can convey the 90 day deferment.



arun6445 said:


> Medical Certificate is the part of the assessment and they ask this at a very early stage of the application. In my case, they asked the medical certificate the next day I lodged the application.
> Its been around 1 year since I lodge my Visa 189 and still waiting for application to be finalised.
> 
> Regards
> Arun


----------



## hollymae

dboi72 said:


> My immi account doesnt say anything. Does my immi account have to be associated with the visa.


Yeah, I think you need to link your application to your Immi account by using the reference number from your application.

I seem to recall using the 'Import Application' button which is at the top of your 'applications summary' box once you've logged into your Immi account.


----------



## JTeam

Due to IT upgrades to multiple dima systems... see image below


----------



## GazJaz

I applied on the 25 th of Jan 2018 through an agent requested for Medical after a week submitted on the 10th Feb, totally it has been 1 month and about a week ,now all i have to do is WAITING


----------



## hollymae

GazJaz said:


> I applied on the 25 th of Jan 2018 through an agent requested for Medical after a week submitted on the 10th Feb, totally it has been 1 month and about a week ,now all i have to do is WAITING


I've been waiting since October 4th 2017... We've probably both still got a while to wait yet my friend!


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo

It should show it in your online application.


----------



## JD321

*309/100visa info request*

Hi Tj-sonya-sefo

Me too applied for 309/100 visa on 13 july 2017. And still waiting it to be granted. I want to know that wether you face the interview or not# i think that the 
「Further assessment 」just a system update.


----------



## GazJaz

hollymae said:


> I've been waiting since October 4th 2017... We've probably both still got a while to wait yet my friend!


I think you might get it sooner its been 5 months for you , I probably have to wait a bit longer


----------



## GazJaz

JD321 said:


> Hi Tj-sonya-sefo
> 
> Me too applied for 309/100 visa on 13 july 2017. And still waiting it to be granted. I want to know that wether you face the interview or not# i think that the
> 「Further assessment 」just a system update.


I applied online through an agent in Perth, Thought it would be better to give to an agent, I am in china for the moment if they required for an interview it will be in China ,


----------



## keitysja

I have the same thing the status changed this morning. My guess its automatic change since (in my case) its been two years and i am now ready to be considered for permanent so i think its to let me know someone is looking at it and to get ready for more paperwork. Yay


----------



## Tj-Sonya-Sefo

Hi JD321,
I haven't had an interview. And after reading everyone's comments, I believe the "further assessment" was an update to "assessment in progress". Good luck with your application. I hope all goes well.


----------



## JD321

Hi everyone.
Thank good. after 8 months i got my visa granted today. So good luck to everyone.


----------



## GazJaz

JD321 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank good. after 8 months i got my visa granted today. So good luck to everyone.


congratulations ,


----------



## desai2985

Hellbaby said:


> My status has also changed from 'Assessment in Progress' to 'Further Assessment'. I think they do it just to taunt us


Hi, just quick question, after further assessment how long does it take to grant partner visa?

thanks


----------



## desai2985

JD321 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Thank good. after 8 months i got my visa granted today. So good luck to everyone.


Hi,

after further assessment how long does it take to grant visa?

thanks 
A


----------



## HRose313

desai2985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> after further assessment how long does it take to grant visa?
> 
> thanks
> A


There is no set time of how long it will take. Some of status' stay the same until a visa is finished processing.


----------



## kierangood

*Status*



hollymae said:


> I've been waiting since October 4th 2017... We've probably both still got a while to wait yet my friend!


Hi Holly,

You applied a few days before my partner and l submitted our 309 application. l was wondering if your status is still under the application received category?

FYI - we applied in the USA.

Thanks,


----------



## JTeam

kierangood said:


> Hi Holly,
> 
> You applied a few days before my partner and l submitted our 309 application. l was wondering if your status is still under the application received category?
> 
> FYI - we applied in the USA.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi guys

We applied 2nd Oct for 309 and still heard zilch.

I'm an Aust citizen by birth, have paid my taxes since I was a kid, work full time, never brake the law and am legally married here almost 2 years. we have a 7 year history all supplied and after 8 months waiting and apart,and we have no joy at all from our own govt.

All the Canadians and Brits who joined this forum well after us have since had their applications granted, often the 100 PR stage at the same time and in light speed timeframes. I have screen shots of one approval announced within 4 weeks of application...for a PR!!

There is a clear inconsistency in the approval process.

It may not be intentional or systematic, but it is there nonetheless and the stress and financial strain of it has really impacted our relationship and feelings to the country


----------



## Skybluebrewer

While it is unfortunate to have to wait, it is the norm and the long process is made clear and upfront by the gov't on the immigration website so there's no reason for it to come as a surprise. People that get them quickly are just plain lucky. Some people have waited over 2 years and you're only 6 months in.

Be careful what you say on public forums. People have had issues with visas for badmouthing the process, most recently someone who complained about PR wait times. I'm sure you can research their post for yourself to see the outcome. Wouldn't be hard to figure out who people are based on information given publicly. 

So yes, it sucks that some people wait longer than others. But there's nothing anyone on here can do for you.


----------



## Avneetk

Hi Guys, I am new to this forum. I have logged my application on 18th april 2017 and still waiting for a visa. On April 2018 my application status changed to Further assessment. and the timeframe is showing 11 to 13 months. 
Does anyone know how long does one has to wait after Futher assessment status.


----------



## Eh?

Avneetk said:


> Does anyone know how long does one has to wait after Futher assessment status.


From what I can tell and what we've seen lately, it appears that "Further Assessment" has been added to the application screen as a part of a system update. Not to discourage you or get your hopes up, but it could still be a while.


----------



## MJAus!2018

Mine still says "Received" and has since November


----------



## Deviewidjaya

Hi guys
I lodged my application on 24 oct 2017 
Did my medical check up on 18 january 2018

The current processing time for 309 is 10-13 months
Hopefully we can receive the golden mail very soon, its very hard to stay apart expecially i just loss my beloved mum 2 months ago and loss my grandfather last week 🙏🏼
Its been hard and stressful for me


----------



## utsc

I applied in August 2017 and my status has been updated to Further assessment.

Is there a way to contact the Case Office assigned to my application?

There is an online inquiry form but it is only to inquire about the stage 2 permanent visa. Since the first stage is provisional we can not use the form below

I am not allowed to post links so Google for the following:
Partner (permanent) processing centres enquiry form


----------



## Skybluebrewer

If people had the ability to call their COs directly, partner visas would never get processed. 

If they need something, they'll contact you. Until then, sit tight and hope for the golden email.


----------



## loveaus

Skybluebrewer said:


> If people had the ability to call their COs directly, partner visas would never get processed.
> 
> If they need something, they'll contact you. Until then, sit tight and hope for the golden email.


tried to contact through the enquiry forms for second stage but i just got an automated response


----------



## aussiesteve

As you are well within the standard processing times you will only get an automated response,the current processing time is 12 to 15 months,these times are indicative only, and show that they complete 75% of applications within 12 months and 90% within 15 months, they are not a deadline, so you potentially may have quite some time to wait.
You can always see the current wait times at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...bal-visa-citizenship-processing-times#VisaApp


----------



## micky09

Hey

Date submitted: 22nd aug 2017 

Asked for more info: 6 jan 2018 

Submitted them within 3 weeks

status :- futher assesment 

i haven’t heard anything else after that. Have sent them emails asking if they want more information but no communication from immigration since asking for more papers Has Anyone had anything something similar like this?


----------



## aussiesteve

micky09 said:


> Hey
> 
> Date submitted: 22nd aug 2017
> 
> Asked for more info: 6 jan 2018
> 
> Submitted them within 3 weeks
> 
> status :- futher assesment
> 
> i haven't heard anything else after that. Have sent them emails asking if they want more information but no communication from immigration since asking for more papers Has Anyone had anything something similar like this?


Yes, a lot of people, if you read my previous post you will se you are in a similar position. 
Check this link for current processing times. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about...-times#VisaApp


----------



## utsc

Are the long wait times due to visa quotas ? 


Is the Australia Partner visa fee AUD $7000 the highest in the word?


----------



## Doreen Sutton

Hi...

my husband's application has turned to 'further assessment ' from 'initial assessment' after we clicked the 'I confirm I have provided information as requested'...i hope everything will be okay for us all...

thanks


----------



## Daisy2016

Hi All

We recently uploaded evidence for subclass 100 in late July. We did police cert and everything as instructed on the checklist, then the status straight went to "Further Assessment" within days! Is this normal?? Do officers change those status manually?


----------

